# I bred a champion



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

OK I gotta tell everyone about my pups. A couple years ago we had a litter out of my 2 britts. I sold 2 on here, one to trucked and I can't remeber where the other one went, one went to my brother, and the other 4 we sold to friends. Anyway some of our friends in darke county bought one of our dogs wanting to show it. Anyway, she worked with the dog, got his Junior hunt title, and started showing him in the AKC. We knew the dog was about an inch tall for the AKC but she showed him a few times anyway. Because of this height he took a beating in the AKC and the owner decided to put him up for sale and show him in the UKC until she could sell him. Long story short she sold the dog a few months ago and included a neuter clause in the sale... Well the Ratings for the UKC came out recently and what does she find in her mail box but an invitation to the UKC nationals, for her # 10 rated dog in the country that I bred. Now the dog is neutered and can't even be shown again.

Here is the link He is dog # 10 CH Robertas Everythings Nice
http://www.ukcdogs.com/ConformationOldTopTen.htm
I know it dosen't carry as much pretige as the AKC but I am still proud


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats AWESOME!!! 


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

CONGRATS. I have a English Springer and she was the runt of the litter and shes about 2 inchers shorter. Just love them britts and englishes. Now only if I could train her to hunt birds and not cats oh yeah not to sleep in our bed..............LOL...................Rich


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

good to hear bigun!


----------

